# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Specific question about Goytisolo's "Count Julian"

## bvad22

Hello! I am a Spanish Language and Literature undergraduate student. I've just completed _Reivindicación del Conde don Julián_ (_Count Julian_ English translation) and there's something I just can't figure out. Not sure if anyone out there has read the book, but twice in the book Goytisolo describes an unnamed painting. The painting depicts a man, surrounded by jagged peaks and cliffs, walking along a narrowing wooden bridge. He is walking toward a woman on the other side (Goytisolo writes that he will clearly fall to his death in the precipice below but continues walking). The potential Death and the Woman theme could place it earlier in Spanish art, but Goytisolo also mentions the painting hangs in the national museum of Berlin.

I've been searching for weeks but can't find the painting in question. Wondering if anyone else read the novel and got the reference. Answers, comments, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Also, this is my first time posting here: if I created this thread in the wrong area, let me know and I will change it. Thank you for understanding.

Sincerely,

Brian V

----------

